# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Meditime në festën e 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë

## Albo

Te dashur anetar te forumit shqiptar.

_28 Nentor 1912 - 28 Nentor 2012
Gezuar 100 vjetorin e pavaresise!_

Po afron nje nga festat me te medha ne historine e ketij populli, festa e 100 vjetorit te shpalljes se Pavaresise se Shqiperise. Shqiptaret ne mbare boten po bejne pergatitjet per te festuar kete vit jubile ne historine e tyre. Por krahas gezimeve e festimeve, une ju ftoj te gjitheve ju qe te gjeni kohe, qe te meditoni pak mbi historine e ketyre 100 vjeteve dhe te shpehni mendimin tuaj te plot ne kete teme. Qellimi i kesaj teme nuk eshte diskutimi apo replikat, qellimi i kesaj teme eshte qe te mbledhi mendimet e gjithe shqiptareve per domethenien e kesaj feste dhe arritjet e sfidat e ketij populli si ne te shkuaren edhe ne te ardhmen.

- Cilat mendoni se jane disa prej arritjeve me e madhe e ketyre 100 vjeteve pavaresi?
- Cilat mendoni jane disa prej gabimeve historike te shqiptareve ne keto 100 vjet?
- Si ndiheni kur krahasoni kontributin dhe sakrificen e brezit para nesh me brezin qe ju i perkisni?
- Cilat jane disa prej sfidave te se ardhmes qe ju shikoni?
....
....

Gezuar 100 vjetorin e pavaresise!

Albo

P.S Cdo anetar jep vetem nje mendim ne nje postim ne kete teme. Nuk ka nevoje per replika e diskutime, lexoni ne  heshtje mendimin e te tjereve.

----------


## beni33

Ne  Ne  Kosove  E  Kemi  Te  Ndaluar  Me  Kushtetut  Te  Festojm  Ne  Mnyr  Zyrtare  Se Pse   Mund  Te   Na   Idhrohen  Serbet

----------


## Albo

100 vjet jane shume per jeten e nje njeriu te vetem, por nuk jane shume per jeten e nje populli. Ne rastin e popullit tone shqiptar, shekulli qe sapo lame pas ishte nje shekull i mbrapshte. Udhetimi i Shqiperise se pavarur filloi me shkaterrimin e dy prej perandorive me te medha te kohes; perandorise otomane dhe perandorise austro-hungareze; vazhdoi me dy luftra Ballkanike; dy luftra boterore; pasuar nga 50 vjet ndarje, izolim, dhunim te te drejtave me elementare te njeriut, si ne shqiptaret e Shqiperise edhe ata qe e gjeten veten nen ish-federaten jugosllave. Nje shekull i mbushur plot me vuajtje, sakrifica, peripeci te tilla, qe vune ne medyshje me shume se njehere ekzistencen e shqiptareve si popull. Dhe ndryshe nga popujt e tjere, vuajtjet e shqiptareve ishin me te thella e me te gjata ne kohe. 

Ne keto 100 vjet, kane lindur, jetuar e punuar 4 breza shqiptaresh. Brezi i pare ishte brezi qe lindi me shpalljen e pavaresise. Ky ishte brezi qe duhej te shijonte lirine e pavaresine i pari, por u perball me luftrat ballkanike dhe luften e pare boterore. Shkaterrimi i rregjimit te vjeter otoman mes shqiptareve dhe lufta e shume fuqive te kohes per te bere placke lufte ne kurriz te popullit shqiptar, si populli i vetem i ngelur nen perandorine otomane qe sapo kapitulloi. Per kete brez, mbijetesa ishte objektivi kryesor. Brezi i dyte do te lindte ne kohen e konsolidimit te shtetit te pare modern shqiptar. Pas Kongresit te Lushnjes ne 1920, me ngritjen e qeverise se re ne Tirane, per here te pare shqiptaret siguruan mbeshtetjen e duhur politike si brenda e jashte vendit, per te ngritur nje shtet. Deri ne keto vite, Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret ishin as ne qiell e as mbi toke. Ushtrite e fuqive te ndryshme leviznin lirshem ne territorin e vendit dhe eksperimentet e kthimit te Shqiperise ne nje koloni evropiane deshtuan keqasi. Vendi ishte ne nje nga udhekryqet me te veshtira te tij: behej fjale ndarja e Shqiperise nga fuqite e huaja si rruga e vetme e mbetur. Qeveria e Tiranes arriti qe te siguroje per here te pare qe nga 1912 kontrollin e gjithe territorit te Republikes. Per here te pare u caktuan kufijte e Shqiperise dhe per here te pare shqiptaret e thjeshte ndjene doren e ligjit dhe shtetit shqiptar. Brezi i dyte i shqiptareve ishte brezi qe lindi ne te njejten kohe me shtetin demokratik shqiptar.

Por edhe kjo arritje e shqiptareve, nuk do ta kish shume te gjate jetegjatesine e saj. Shqiperia ishte e para qe kuptoi ardhjen e Luftes se Dyte Boterore. Italia fashiste do te pushtonte vendin ne 1939 duke i sinjalizuar botes se Lufta ishte afer. Lufta me e eger ne historine e njerezimit, do ta kthente Shqiperine ne nje fushe-beteje ku fatet e popullit dhe vendit vareshin perseri nga interesat e fuqive te huaja. Lufta perfundoi 5 vjet me vone duke e lene vendin ne nje gjendje te mjeruar e me pasoja te medha. 

Brezi i trete i shqiptareve ishte brezi i lindur i pas luftes se dyte boterore. Ky eshte brezi i ideologjise komuniste. Clirimi i Shqiperise i solli Shqiperise nje ideologji te re komuniste, te importuar nga popujt fqinje italiane e jugosllave. Nje ideologji e huaj per shqiptaret e mesuar me traditat e tyre te vjetra, por qe shume shpejt, do te pushtonte e diktonte cdo aspekt te jetes shqiptare. Ky eshte brezi i vullnetareve qe nje pjese te mire te jetes se tyre e kaluan duke bere pune te detyrueshme vullnetare "ne ndertimin e Atdheut". Me pas erdhi izolimi nga bota dhe dhunimi i cdo shqiptari qe guxonte te mendonte ndryshe nga rregjimi. Shqiperia ishte kthyer ne nje karantine, ne nje bunker, ne nje cmendine te perbashket, prej se ciles askush nuk mund te dilte. Kurse shqiptaret brenda Shqiperise, ishin kthyer ne minj laboratori ku perdite duhet te perballeshin me nje propagande shfrenuar te rregjimit mbi cdo aspekt te jetes dhe me nje politike te mireorganizuar per indoktrinimin e masave, qe nga femija ne bark te nenes e deri tek pleqte ne pragun e vdekjes.

Brezi i katert i shqiptareve ishte brezi i lindur mes viteve 1970 e 80. E vecanta e ketij brezi ishte se do te lindte e kalonte femijerine e vete nen komunizem e iozlim, por ne moshe madhore, do te perjetonte e sillte rrezimin e ketij rregjimi. Ky eshte brezi i tranzicionit dhe emigracionit. Ky brez do te kish fatin e rrezimit te rregjimit komunist dhe risjelljen ne Shqiperi te nje rendi te hapur politik pluralist, rikthimin e republikes parlamentare. Shqiptaret edhe pse te varfer e prapambetur nga nje izolim 50 vjecar me boten, provuan perseri se cfare do te thote te jesh i lire, te medosh e shprehesh hapur ate qe mendon, pa pasur frike nga ndeshkimi i rregjimit. Ne kerkim te nje jete me te mire, qe nuk ua ofronte dot vendi i tyre, ky brez mori rrugen e mergimit drejt botes se lire.

Perse ua risolla me pak fjale keto kendveshtrime te ketyre 4 brezave?

Per nje arsye te thjeshte. Qe te kuptoni se sa me fat e te bekuar jane te gjithe shqiptaret qe jetojne sot ne kete epoke. Te pakten une keshtu ndihem. Ne kete 100 vjecar, jam i pushtuar nga nje ndjesi e thelle mirenjohjeje dhe optimizmi. Ndjej nje mirenjohje te thelle ne rradhe te pare ndaj Zotit: edhe pse te shumte ishin skeptiket e ekzistences se Shqiperise, edhe pse me shume se nje here ne histori u vu ne medyshje ekzistenca e shqiptareve si popull, shqiptaret mbijetuan pasi Zoti asnjehere nuk na braktisi. Per kedo qe eshte student i historise se ketij populli, nuk ka se si te mos lexoje historine e tij e te cuditet se si kemi arritur te mbijetojme perballe forcave shume here me te fuqishme se ne. Ndjej mirenjohje te thelle ndaj sakrifices se jashtezakonshme te atyre 3 brezave qe kane ardhur para meje. Jeta e nje populli eshte nje stafete brezash, ku cdo brez perballet me sprovat dhe pergjegjesite e veta historike, si ndaj brezave qe erdhen para tyre, edhe ndaj brezit te femijeve te tyre qe do te lene pas. Eshte shume kollaj ne kohen qe jetojme qe te harrojme e percmojme brezat qe erdhen para nesh. Nuk do te ishim ketu ku jemi pa punen e sakrificen e tyre.

Jam edhe shume optimist per te ardhmen, pasi shqiptaret jane sot me te lire, me te bashkuar dhe me te pasur se kurre ndonjehe ne historine e tyre! Kjo nuk do te thote se problemet e shqiptareve kane marre fund, perkundrazi. Por nese krahasoni problemet qe ju hasni sot, me problemet qe hasnin brezat para jush, ka per t'iu ndihmuar te kuptoni se sa hapa gjigande kemi bere perpara si popull. Jemi me te lire se kurre pasi cdo shqiptar sot gezon dinjitetin e tij te plote si njeri e si shqiptar, kudo qe ai jeton, ne Shqiperi, Mal te Zi, Kosove, Maqedoni e cdo vend te botes. Te gjithe shqiptaret sot jane te integruar ne jeten politike dhe ekonomike te vendit ku jetojne dhe te gjithe shqiptaret gezojne te drejten e votes se lire e te fshehte. Kjo eshte mbase arritja me e madhe politike e shqiptareve si popull ne shekullin e XX.

Shqiptaret sot jane edhe me te bashkuar se kurre ne historine e tyre. Kufijte ideologjike dhe politike jane rrezuar. Largesia fizike eshte shkurtuar: nje malesor nga Mali i Zi apo nje qytetar i Prishtines e Shkupit mund te vije ne Tirane brenda pak oresh me makine. Disinivelet kulturore ne anet e kufijve qe ndajne shqiptaret po sheshohen me kohen: femijet ne Kosove po mesojne gjuhen shqipe me te njejtin abetar qe mesojne edhe shqiptaret ne Shqiperi. Problemet e shumta te jetes ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare jane te njejta: shqetesimi kryesor eshte punesimi dhe integrimi ne jeten ekonomike te vendit, ne menyre qe te sigurojne nje jete me te mire per vete e femijet e tyre. Opinioni publik shqiptar nuk eshte me i fragmentizuar, por bumi teknologjik dhe mediatik ka bere qe shqiptaret te komunikojne me njeri-tjetrin e te njihen me problematikat e tyre brenda pak sekondash. Mos shkoni me larg se ky forum, ku do te gjeni tema e diskutime te shqiptareve nga mbare bota e nga mbare trojet shqiptare, qe diskutojne per te njejtat probleme. Problematika e Tiranes nuk eshte me vete problematika e shqiptareve te Shqiperise dhe problematika e Prishtines, Shkupit e Podgorices, nuk jane me vetem problematikat e tyre lokale. Te gjitha keto jane problematika shqiptare qe presin angazhimin dhe impenjimin e te gjithe shqiptareve.

Shqiptaret sot jane edhe me te pasur se kurre ne jeten e tyre. Mireqenia e gjithe shqiptareve eshte rritur ndjeshem dhe ne nje kohe mjaft te shkurter. Merita kryesore per kete eshte pasuria me e madhe e shqiptareve, pasuria njerezore. Shume shqiptare kane sensin e gabuar se pasurite tona si popull jane pasuri natyrore: ate qe ofron mbitoka dhe nentoka shqiptare. Ne fakt, pasuria me e madhe e shqiptareve si popull eshte pasuria njerezore. Duke qene se jemi nje popull i ri ne moshe, kemi energji dhe forca qe po u derdhen ne pune, kane per te sjelle nje zhvillim te jashtezakonshem ekonomik. Kete e deshmojne arritjet e gjithe atyre qindra mijera emigranteve shqiptare ne bote, qe ne keto dekadat e fundit kane arritur te integrohen shume mire ne jeten e vendeve kur jetojne, duke dhene nje kontribut te madh ne keto shoqeri.

Cfare ruan e ardhmja per shqiptaret?

Askush nuk mund te shohi te ardhmen, por te gjithe duhet te dime t'i japim pergjigje pyetjes se cilat jane gjerat me te shenjta per ne si popull? 

- Liria eshte ne krye te listes dhe kjo nuk duhet kuptuar si nje atribut i nje popull por si nje atribut i cdo shqiptari. Dhunimi i lirise se nje shqiptari te vetem eshte dhunim i lirise se gjithe popullit shqiptar. Nuk duhet te rreshtim se punuari derisa dinjiteti njerezor dhe liria e cdo shqiptari ne bote respektohet.

- Nuk mund ta shijosh dot lirine nese nuk jeton ne paqe. Shekulli i kaluar ishte shekulli i luftrave dhe humbjes se jeteve te pafajshme, shekulli i ri duhet te jete nje shekull i paqes. Pa paqe nuk ka as zhvillim. Duhet ti lutemi Zotit per paqe dhe duhet te punojme qe te mbrojme me cdo kusht paqen e fituar pasi ua kemi borxh brezave qe vijne pas nesh, femijeve tane. Ua kemi borxh atij brezit te peste qe akoma nuk e ka marre stafeten e brezit para tij: 20 vjecaret ne Shqiperi qe nuk kane jetuar nje dite te vetme nen komunizem por ne demokraci; 14 vjecaret ne Kosove qe nuk kane jetuar nje dite te vetme nen Jugosllavi e nuk kane provuar flaket e luftes. Keta jane pellumbat e bardhe te paqes mes shqiptareve dhe keta do te jene brezi me i bekuar i shqiptareve.

- Nuk ka zhvillim pa pune. Gjithe energjite tona si njerez duhet te derdhen ne pune per nje jete me te mire per familjet tona. Ne shekullin e kaluar ne u mesuam te flisnim "ne emer te popullit" e "ne emer te Shqiperise". Fytyra e secilit prej nesh qe i themi vetes shqiptar, eshte fytyra e Shqiperise. Emri i secilit prej nesh eshte emri i Shqiperise. Imazhi i jetes se secilit prej nesh, kudo qe ne jetojme ne bote, eshte imazhi i Shqiperise. Liria qe ne gezojme si njerez, eshte edhe liria e Shqiperise. Pasuria qe ne fitojme me pune eshte edhe pasuria e Shqiperise. Kur ne jemi te varfer, Shqiperia eshte e varfer. Kur ne jemi te pasur, Shqiperia eshte e pasur. Keto jane te gjitha gjera afer mendjes, por shpesh ne shqiptaret biem shume pas emocioneve dhe humbim edhe sensin me elementar. Naim Frasheri do te shkruante ne vargjet e tij, e do ta permblidhte kete shume bukur qe ne filimet e shekullit te XX: "Pune, pune nate e dite, qe te shohim pakez drite..." Energjite e ketij populli te ri ne moshe duhet te derdhen ne pune.

Nuk duhet te harrojme vuajtjet e sakrificat e shekullit qe sapo lame pas, por as nuk duhet te kthehemi ne pengje te se kaluares qe nuk na le te ecim perpara. Syte tane duhet te jene perpara. Syte tane duhet te jene drejtuar nga brezi i ri i shqiptareve, nga ata 20 vjecaret shqiptare qe zura ne goje me lart. Ata jane e ardhmja jone dhe e ardhmja e Shqiperise.

Le te sjelle shekulli i ri vetem liri, paqe e pune per popullin shqiptar. 

Albo

----------


## angmokio

> Te dashur anetar te forumit shqiptar.
> 
> _28 Nentor 1912 - 28 Nentor 2012
> Gezuar 100 vjetorin e pavaresise!_
> 
> Po afron nje nga festat me te medha ne historine e ketij populli, festa e 100 vjetorit te shpalljes se Pavaresise se Shqiperise. Shqiptaret ne mbare boten po bejne pergatitjet per te festuar kete vit jubile ne historine e tyre. Por krahas gezimeve e festimeve, une ju ftoj te gjitheve ju qe te gjeni kohe, qe te meditoni pak mbi historine e ketyre 100 vjeteve dhe te shpehni mendimin tuaj te plot ne kete teme. Qellimi i kesaj teme nuk eshte diskutimi apo replikat, qellimi i kesaj teme eshte qe te mbledhi mendimet e gjithe shqiptareve per domethenien e kesaj feste dhe arritjet e sfidat e ketij populli si ne te shkuaren edhe ne te ardhmen.
> 
> - Cilat mendoni se jane disa prej arritjeve me e madhe e ketyre 100 vjeteve pavaresi?


Asgje per mendimin tim. Ne mos them qe jemi me keq se para 100 vjetesh , duke filluar qe nga trojet e duke perfunduar tek ani-toleranca qe kemi ndaj njeri-tjerit.




> - Cilat mendoni jane disa prej gabimeve historike te shqiptareve ne keto 100 vjet?


Perqafimi i komunizmit. 




> - Si ndiheni kur krahasoni kontributin dhe sakrificen e brezit para nesh me brezin qe ju i perkisni?


Nuk e kam te qarte per ke brez e ke fjalen por nese flet per brezin e baballarve tane them qe jemi me perpara dhe sigurisht qe brezat e ardhshme do jene akoma me lart se ne.




> - Cilat jane disa prej sfidave te se ardhmes qe ju shikoni?


Bashkimin e Shqiptareve qe e mendoja si sfide te madhe fatmirsisht u arrit. E vetmja sfide qe e mendoj si pergjegjmeri kombetare eshte edukimi i brezit te ri. Le ta bejne ata te pakten Shqiperine se brezi yne eshte akoma i infektuar.

----------


## Prudence

Une festova ne Vlore.Emocioni ishte I jashtzakonshem.Rruget plote e perplote.Te gufonte zemra.Edhe tek shifja ne lajme festimet ne TR,NY ngazellehesha e perlotesha.

----------


## Kreksi

*"100 vjet jane shume per jeten e nje njeriu te vetem, por nuk jane shume per jeten e nje populli".*

Analiz e  shkelqyer kjo siper  nga Albo, dhe kur i llogarisim  të gjitha keto pikë=vite, vetem gjenerata qe  ka lindur pas 1991  ndoshta do t'ia arrije të   formoje qeliza  te shêndosha   ku  do korrin suksese...
Mirëpo  nuk pendohem edhepse e duartrokis  kete udhëtim deri ketu  kur  i  lexojmi te  gjitha peripesit  rreziqet e  popullit tonë  nga fqinjêt, ishim ne rrezik deri ne zhdukje, prandaj, nuk mund te  themi se nuk ia arritem te  mbijetojmi,   jam i lumtur qe  arrijtem deri këtu...duhet  falemnderua Zotin e te  gjithe keta  burrra te dheut  qe  dijten dhe e  dhuruan guimin   etyre  ne sherbim te popullit shqiptar, Lavdi   heronjeve !

----------


## Kreksi

*"100 vjet jane shume per jeten e nje njeriu te vetem, por nuk jane shume per jeten e nje populli".*

Analiz e  shkelqyer kjo siper  nga Albo, dhe kur i llogarisim  të gjitha keto pikë=vite, vetem gjenerata qe  ka lindur pas 1991  ndoshta do t'ia arrije të   formoje qeliza  te shêndosha   ku  do korrin suksese...
Mirëpo  nuk pendohem edhepse e duartrokis  kete udhëtim deri ketu  kur  i  lexojmi te  gjitha peripesit  rreziqet e  popullit tonë  nga fqinjêt, ishim ne rrezik deri ne zhdukje, prandaj, nuk mund te  themi se nuk ia arritem te  mbijetojmi,   jam i lumtur qe  arrijtem deri këtu...duhet  falemnderua Zotin e te  gjithe keta  burrra te dheut  qe  dijten dhe e  dhuruan guimin   e tyre  ne sherbim te popullit shqiptar, Lavdi   heronjeve !

"Qellimi i kesaj teme nuk eshte diskutimi apo replikat, qellimi i kesaj teme eshte qe te mbledhi mendimet e gjithe shqiptareve per domethenien e kesaj feste dhe arritjet e sfidat e ketij populli si ne te shkuaren edhe ne te ardhmen".

- Cilat mendoni se jane disa prej arritjeve me e madhe e ketyre 100 vjeteve pavaresi?


Këtu duhet  te  analizohen gjêrat edhe më me thellêsi; roli  kryesor ishte që të njihej pavarêsija e  Shqiperisë në pragun e botes  moderne, si te themi sot   per  shekullin e XXI, ku jemi ne eren e  internetit, edhe atehere ishim ne epoken e Telagrafit, dhe, kjo ishte arma kryesore e epokes  q e luajti rolin kryesor ne njohjen e pavarsisë    së Shtetit shqiptar, pra  kushtet  ishin pjekur, se  nuk mjaftonte gryka e  pushkes, kêtê  e kishte  provuar  edhe  Isa  Boletini  me kryengritesit  e tij...arma fatale ishet infrmimi si dhe bindja   para qeverive  perendimore  se  shqiptaret jane pjes  e  Europes e  jo asaj otomane, prandaj pushka  nuk bênte dotë  punê  por diplomacia  dhe  duhet  t'iu falmenderohemi ketyr e dy mendjeve te bashkuara  dijes  sê ismail Qemajlit  dhe  aktit guximtar te Isa Boletinit  i cili  iu  bashkangjit mendjes  sê Ismajl Qemajlit, tê shpallet  sa  me parê  pavarêsija e  Shqiperispë, edhe  akrepat e ores  ishin vendimtar, duke e ditur mirê  fare  serbet    se  shqiptaret do e shapallin pavarêsinë   me  daten 28, date  simbolike qe  lidhej me kthimin e Skenderbeut...ata ishin në  Ohër  kur ismail Qemajli arrijti ne DurrËs  nga mbledhja e Bukureshtit...
Mendoni që serbêt  nuk i  percillnin  këto gjêra ?
Rrjeti i Telegrafit  luajti rolin  vendimtar  në njohjen e pavarësisë sê Shqiperisë,   se  te shpallej pavarësija në Durrês  siç  mendojnê disa, kurrfarê shprese  nuk do kishte se  Shqiperia  do njihej nga perendimi, me njê fjalê, ata  vetê i dhanê shenjen e gjelbêrt serbve qe  te hyjnë në Durrës, se nuk besonin ne aftësit e krerve shqiptar se dijnë t e organizojnê dhe dinin ti dalin zot vendit te tyre, kjo ështê arsyeja kryesore pse  ne u injoruam nga  fuqit  e  mêdha, jo se u tradhtuam  por end enuk ishim te pjekur  siç duhej, nuk kishim shefin, pergjegjesin e duhur se  kush do na prezentonte, shihe njehere situaten en Siri, pa lindur shefi, me    cilin te bisedohet ?  Diplmacia europiane nuk  besonte ne vullnetin tonë, njësoj siç  nuk besonte në rezistencen ndaj pushtuesit serbë  me 1998  pêr  Kosvën, mirëpo kur u mblodhen në Rambuje më se 20 000 shqiptar nga tere diaspora, atehere edhe komuniteti nderkombetare nderroi letrat  dhe u rendit ne anen tonë...si thonë te ne me fjalen popullre, pa kjajtë fëmiu, nana se  merrë në  gji...

----------


## Kreksi

...
beni33


   " Ne Ne Kosove E Kemi Te Ndaluar Me Kushtetut Te Festojm Ne Mnyr Zyrtare Se Pse Mund Te Na Idhrohen Serbet "



ti po flete  marrinaaaaaa ! lidhje s'paske me tru...as  me dru...po  kush i pyet  serbet  o njeri...

----------

